# Anyone fancy a drink tonight?



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone fancy going for a few drinks tonight? I aint got nothing planned and fancy getting out!

Ian


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

you'd prolly have better luck finding some folks that are going out on the weekends! Had 30 people out last weekend at the good ol' atlantis!


----------



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> you'd prolly have better luck finding some folks that are going out on the weekends! Had 30 people out last weekend at the good ol' atlantis!


LOl if only i could! my days off are currently Tues/Wed.

Major bummer!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi human,

and gallery 

We usually get out on the weekends, but hey, why don´t you head to Nelson's, is a nice pub at the Media Rotana (next to Al Barsha), is just a regular pub but I think you can meet some friendly people there. 

Izzy


----------



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi human,
> 
> and gallery
> 
> ...


Hmmm might check it out thanks!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Kidding?!?!?! 30? from where did you get them in tow!?!?> oh, i lost a big night...




mazdaRX8 said:


> you'd prolly have better luck finding some folks that are going out on the weekends! Had 30 people out last weekend at the good ol' atlantis!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> Kidding?!?!?! 30? from where did you get them in tow!?!?> oh, i lost a big night...


Yes ma'am 30! forum people and everyone's friends, girl friends, wives, fiances... no kids =)! yeah man you missed a pretty big night out. Next time tho! Thursday was awesome as well! when there were actually people in there!

humangallery, gah man thats harsh! those off days! tell em you'll work on those days and try to get the weekend off! but yes Nelson's is cool.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmmm....do you think if you can gather them together again for friday!?!?!  i dont have access to everyone here, pretty few friends...im having this party friday and would be glad if it gets crowded!...damn,i forgot to send you the invi letter




mazdaRX8 said:


> Yes ma'am 30! forum people and everyone's friends, girl friends, wives, fiances... no kids =)! yeah man you missed a pretty big night out. Next time tho! Thursday was awesome as well! when there were actually people in there!
> 
> humangallery, gah man thats harsh! those off days! tell em you'll work on those days and try to get the weekend off! but yes Nelson's is cool.


----------



## dubaiclassic (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey guys,

As an expat newbie from the UK, it would be nice to meet some cool people in town. Are there any meet-ups organised for Thursday night?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

shinny girl:

I shall try to round up some folks, lemme know the details for your gig on Friday. You have any plans on Thursday?

Dubaiclassic: 

yeah, I think everyone is meeting up at around 8:30pm for Barasti (again heh) and then MIGHT go somewhere else in the dubizzle (at least I want to).


----------



## dubaiclassic (Feb 18, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> shinny girl:
> 
> I shall try to round up some folks, lemme know the details for your gig on Friday. You have any plans on Thursday?
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate. Barasti's meant to be a big place, how am I going to recognise you guys in there tomorrow? If you could PM me your contact details, that would be great (It seems I don't have PMing privileges yet - not enough posts, apparently)


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

nothing for thursday yet...i think i will join u guys in barasti....please send me your number in private message so i can catch u tomorrow....



mazdaRX8 said:


> shinny girl:
> 
> I shall try to round up some folks, lemme know the details for your gig on Friday. You have any plans on Thursday?
> 
> ...


----------



## dubaiclassic (Feb 18, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> nothing for thursday yet...i think i will join u guys in barasti....please send me your number in private message so i can catch u tomorrow....


Hey Shinny, like I mentioned in my previous post, I haven't gained access to the PM facility yet. Perhaps it would be a better idea for you to PM me instead, unless you'd prefer it if I turned up in a custom-fit gorilla suit or something else equally recognisable


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Dubai Classic i dont get you........what r you talking about!>>!




dubaiclassic said:


> Hey Shinny, like I mentioned in my previous post, I haven't gained access to the PM facility yet. Perhaps it would be a better idea for you to PM me instead, unless you'd prefer it if I turned up in a custom-fit gorilla suit or something else equally recognisable


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Shinny girl there were a quite a few posers at the Kasbah you could invite along hehe. Now which of the Royal places was that Kasbah hmmm lol


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

whts wrong with me tonight...i dont follow any of the messages....Markus i dont get you either....say it again.....


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Get with the program Shinny girl 

I saw some posers hangin around at the Kasbah nightclub last Thursday night that u could invite to your party on Friday nite. They would jump at any invite for a party lol.

Dubai Classis telling you that if you don't pm then it won't matter because he will be the one wearing a Gorilla suit lol.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

i solved my prob with Dubai classic in private.....thanks for the help with my party....would you be nice and bringing them along when you come?




markuslives said:


> Get with the program Shinny girl
> 
> I saw some posers hangin around at the Kasbah nightclub last Thursday night that u could invite to your party on Friday nite. They would jump at any invite for a party lol.
> 
> Dubai Classis telling you that if you don't pm then it won't matter because he will be the one wearing a Gorilla suit lol.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

haha markuslives

Dude you comin' out tomorrow night? Seems Shiny+Dubaiclassics be DIZZOWN

BTW if anyone else on this forum wants in, lemme know. Everyone is welcome. Gonna be a couple of us out.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

whts the story of dubizzle!?!?!

whts yr plan after barasti, since i dont like this barasti business i may just join for after barasti funs....but if no scheduled plan yet then i would be in barasti



mazdaRX8 said:


> haha markuslives
> 
> Dude you comin' out tomorrow night? Seems Shiny+Dubaiclassics be DIZZOWN


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Have to drive to Abu Dhabi tomorrow night to pick up my girl and son . They are flying in from Australia.


----------



## heverlee (Mar 12, 2009)

so is there a meeting scheduled on friday for newbies? I'm new in Dubai and I'd like to meet some people in Dubai...


----------



## clickspace (Oct 31, 2008)

If there is such a meeting please let me know too. Been here just over a week and need to get out more...


----------



## NinaSimone (Mar 13, 2009)

Why the weather is still beautiful why not head to Barasti, Rooftop Bar at Royal Mirage or Rooftop Bar at Media City Radisson.


----------

